# Dead bull



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw this bull and I ran a arrow through him. He is dead.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Grats!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey NS, what kind of bow is that you're shooting there...?


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Good job, good eating bull for sure.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

OK. Thanks.


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

Congratulations on the bow kill...


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

looks like an alphaburner...kind of dated for NS 
the classic NS detailed story


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wonderful account of the hunt jk, great work man. 
I was thinking the bow is an alpha burner too.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Lance, I am shooting a 2010 Hoyt alpha burner. I started playing around with this bow and fell in love with it. Shooting a 312 grain arrow @ 300 fps with a 28" draw!! That is one fast bow for a little troll like me. It tunes very well and is spitting fixed blade broadheads with field tips. (for Idaho) I killed this bull with a EPEK. This was the exit wound....Yeah, it worked....


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats.......to a man of many words.-------SS


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice kill my man. The freezer is now full again... 

You are what we call a "_provider_".


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats! Great bull!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats and thanks, you had me right on the edge of my seat through the details of tracking, I cant hardly sleep now! ;-)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice bull "provider" love the story.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

WoW _I'm still shaking from reading that story. Congrats!:grin:_


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

No sense trying to B.S. anyone, just tell it like it is (was)...congrats!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

8).


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

Pretty impressive to blow through that shoulder. Congrats.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great story. I seriously laughed out loud. Congrats on your bull.


----------



## nwsteelheader (May 22, 2013)

looks nice and lush and green, I wonder why that elk was hanging around in there? 
nice job.


----------

